# Texture over painted plaster



## lrees

Starting a remodel on an old plastered home. I will be putting a stomp texture over a couple ceilings that we're plastered years ago. They are painted. There are a couple hair line cracks and a few bows in the rafters/joists. I guess my main question is ... Will the new drywall mud (usg all purpose) adhere or bond to the painted plaster for a quality finish?Thanks


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

lrees said:


> Starting a remodel on an old plastered home. I will be putting a stomp texture over a couple ceilings that we're plastered years ago. They are painted. There are a couple hair line cracks and a few bows in the rafters/joists. I guess my main question is ... Will the new drywall mud (usg all purpose) adhere or bond to the painted plaster for a quality finish?Thanks


If its a flat paint, your good to go with green lid. If it's a satin or semi gloss pait, prime it first.


----------



## lrees

Mr.Brightstar said:


> If its a flat paint, your good to go with green lid. If it's a satin or semi gloss pait, prime it first.


Thanks.. but im no painter.. how can a person tell which it is?


----------



## lrees

lrees said:


> Thanks.. but im no painter.. how can a person tell which it is?


I always roll thorobond over existing plaster when I replaster over something like I said.. would that work for reapplying drywall finish?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

lrees said:


> Thanks.. but im no painter.. how can a person tell which it is?


If the surface reflects light, it's probably sheen satin semi gloss. Most ceilings are flat.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

lrees said:


> I always roll thorobond over existing plaster when I replaster over something like I said.. would that work for reapplying drywall finish?


I like to use gripper, made by Glidden.


----------



## mld

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I like to use gripper, made by Glidden.


Oh yes!!!! The Gripper. Nothing can stand up to it.


----------



## endo_alley

lrees said:


> Starting a remodel on an old plastered home. I will be putting a stomp texture over a couple ceilings that we're plastered years ago. They are painted. There are a couple hair line cracks and a few bows in the rafters/joists. I guess my main question is ... Will the new drywall mud (usg all purpose) adhere or bond to the painted plaster for a quality finish?Thanks


Ugh! Anything but a stomp texture!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

have always used durabond in plaster cracks


----------



## MudMaster

Yes the regular tape mud will bond to it, would be better if the cracks were paper taped with hot mud, durabond, sheetrock 90, ect, would not attempt any mesh tape. 3-4 coats of mud will be required to cover that tape on a painted ceiling with all the pin holes that will act up. Im repairing a 100 year old home myself right now, cant wait to get back to drywall!!


----------



## lrees

MudMaster said:


> Yes the regular tape mud will bond to it, would be better if the cracks were paper taped with hot mud, durabond, sheetrock 90, ect, would not attempt any mesh tape. 3-4 coats of mud will be required to cover that tape on a painted ceiling with all the pin holes that will act up. Im repairing a 100 year old home myself right now, cant wait to get back to drywall!!


If I tape and coat cracks twice, then texture the ceiling over painted surface. Will it turn out good?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Bazooka-Joe said:


> have always used durabond in plaster cracks



Same here. I have NEVER used tape on plaster repairs. 


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## muddingsily

^yikes


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Why should you? There is no tape in Plaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick Harmon

You can use regular all purpose, tape on or, whatever. I've never had mud fail over painted plaster (or painted texture). It's the glue in the mud that causes it to adhere to almost anything. My question is that if tape on mud has more glue in it why wouldn't it adhere better? The only reason I don't use tape on for Fresco Harmony is the shrinkage. Primer is unnecessary unless the substrate has oil issues or is stained. Go for it!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Why should you? There is no tape in Plaster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then why did it crack? Obviously the cracked area has a problem that needs reinforcing.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Then why did it crack? Obviously the cracked area has a problem that needs reinforcing.




Most likely plaster would crack because of movement. When working with plaster you only need mud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Then why did it crack? Obviously the cracked area has a problem that needs reinforcing.


If you don't want plaster or drywall to crack? 


Leave It at the supply house !! :thumbsup:


----------

